# Uber Whatsit #104



## 480sparky (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Jul 16, 2012)

A cat's claw that you dyed blue? 

Too, too tired for a REAL guess tonight, but I'll probably mull over this image all night long...


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 16, 2012)

blue plastic?


----------



## Infinite_Day (Jul 17, 2012)

A jug of windshield washer fluid?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2012)

Another part of it:


----------



## tmjjk (Jul 17, 2012)

gumball


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2012)

Another sweet little morsel:


----------



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2012)

A blue lollipop?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Markw (Jul 18, 2012)

Is the black background a natural part of it, or has it been edited out/shot on a black backdrop of sorts?

Mark


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2012)

Shot on a black background.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2012)

I kept telling myself not to click on the video. And I didn't, yet. But it doesn't matter...I'm old enough to already KNOW...and now, that song is stuck in my head..."thanks," sparky!


----------



## tmjjk (Jul 18, 2012)

Is it really this blue???  M&M?


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 18, 2012)

tmjjk said:
			
		

> Is it really this blue???  M&M?



I think he already gave the answer bud


----------



## sm4him (Jul 18, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> tmjjk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, he didn't. It was NOT lollipop, he was just taunting me...


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I kept telling myself not to click on the video. And I didn't, yet. But it doesn't matter...I'm old enough to already KNOW...and now, that song is stuck in my head..."thanks," sparky!




All night long, you'll be thinking of River Phoenix, Corey Feldman, Jerry O'Connell and Will Wheaton walking down the railroad tracks.


----------



## tmjjk (Jul 18, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> tmjjk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and that's chick to you... not bud...smarty pants


----------



## tmjjk (Jul 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > I kept telling myself not to click on the video. And I didn't, yet. But it doesn't matter...I'm old enough to already KNOW...and now, that song is stuck in my head..."thanks," sparky!
> ...




Now I am singing lollipop intermixed with moments of stand by me.... thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 18, 2012)

tmjjk said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



"Mighty Mouse is a cartoon character.  Superman is a real person.  No way can a cartoon beat up a person."


----------



## tmjjk (Jul 18, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> "Mighty Mouse is a cartoon character.  Superman is a real person.  No way can a cartoon beat up a person."



Really one of the best movies ... In my top 10


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 18, 2012)

Popsicle?


----------



## baturn (Jul 19, 2012)

Blue gel freezie thingy that you pre freeze to put in a camping cooler thingamajig


----------



## unpopular (Jul 19, 2012)

soap?


----------



## tmjjk (Jul 19, 2012)

Food or no food item?


----------



## Infinite_Day (Jul 19, 2012)

The clicky end of a blue retractable ink pen?


----------



## snowbear (Jul 19, 2012)

Antiperspirant/deodorant stick?


----------



## snowbear (Jul 19, 2012)

I missed the "sweet morsel" tidbit.
Blue jelly bean?


----------



## sm4him (Jul 19, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Popsicle?



^Yep. This. Why didn't I see that before I guessed "lollipop?" Then *I'd* get the chicken dinner AND I wouldn't still have that song stuck in my head, along with an almost irresistible urge to go rent Stand By Me.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry.  It's not a popsicle either.  But is IS food (and meant for human consumption).


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 19, 2012)

Skittle?


----------



## sm4him (Jul 19, 2012)

NOT a popsicle?!?  I'm sooo confused...lol

Well, there are only so many blue foods out there...

Jello?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 19, 2012)

sm4him said:


> NOT a popsicle?!?  I'm sooo confused...lol
> 
> Well, there are only so many blue foods out there...
> 
> Jello?














Sadly, no.


----------



## Markw (Jul 19, 2012)

It's starting to take shape:






Mark


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 19, 2012)

Markw said:


> It's starting to take shape:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark




You're missing part of it.....


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 19, 2012)

OK, another part of Mark's Jigsaw Puzzle:


----------



## groan (Jul 19, 2012)

Jelly bean


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 19, 2012)

groan said:


> Jelly bean



Post 27....


----------



## sm4him (Jul 19, 2012)

It's so smooth even at this magnification, that's what's throwing me off (that, and the fact that I'm just BAD at this...)--most of the whatsits are things that look smooth to the eye but when greatly magnified are much rougher.
So, what's blue, edible, with roundish edges that would still look this smooth magnified like 8 or 10 times?  Oh, and sweet.

Sprinkles?
A mint of some sort?
the little blue pill???


----------



## Markw (Jul 19, 2012)

I honestly can say I have NO idea what this is, even still. Probably some sort of candy.






Mark


----------



## Markw (Jul 19, 2012)

Is it a misshapen Mike and Ike?

Mark


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 19, 2012)

sm4him said:


> ........Sprinkles?.........



I said I made ice cream the other day.  What's home-made ice cream without those little colored rat turds on it?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 19, 2012)

OMG! It's a Jimmy!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 20, 2012)

See it is a sprinkle and then seeing others post(and mine!) *facepalm*


----------

